# IVF Cancelled due to scan results



## Baby Dee (Aug 13, 2006)

I am really hoping for some advise, I have been TTC for 5 years and IVF is just starting after waiting on a list for NHS funding for 2 years (Should have been 4, so I do count myself lucky there!) Both my tubes were originally blocked and in Jan last year I had them successfully un-blocked through tubal surgery in Birmingham, but I didn't get pregnant until the September and unfortunately I had a corneal ectopic, likely because the tube started to close up after so much time, (I was told there was a risk with this). Soon after this my NHS funding came through but because my FSH results were so high (14.25 iu/1)  (LH 7.95 iu/1) they recommended clomid on days 2-5. Today is day 7 and my scan showed only one large follicle on one ovary and one tiny one on the other so they have decided not to put me through for IVF this cycle as they feel it could be a waste of a cycle funded by the NHS, and they have said come back and try clomid again next month,. I guess I am looking for some re-assurance, because I cant see why they are trying the same drug again if it didn't work this time! Is there anything I can do?? I have been having acupuncture, taking nutrients from my nutritionist, but I am wondering now if perhaps I shouldn't have been popping so many pills, I have been taking super supplements, extra Vitamin c, Zinc and selenium and also glutamine, oh, and starflower oil, B6/B" and obviously extra folic acid...does anyone know if any of  these pills could have affected my scan results, or is it perhaps just a fact that I am getting older (Only 35) and my ovaries are wearing out as 2 years ago my FSH was 8.3 LH 4.0 so a big difference.

I am also in turmoil as to whether we should try naturally now, but we are scared in case the only tube I have left has started to block and therefore a risk of another ectopic.......

Any advice would be so much appreciated


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Babydee 

Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled  

I'm sorry I;m not able to offer advice regarding supplements, I'm currently taking Q10, Vit C & Zinc, Vit E, Selenium, magnesium, pregnacare, DHEA and Fish oils and unless told otherwise will take them during injections.  I'm sure that someone who is more knowledgable will come along shortly and be able to help.

 I know it's hard but keep thinking that you will get that BFP x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Baby Dee   


Having had a simular response to medication I can only empathise  
Its horrible when a cycle is abandoned at that stage, the last clinic I was at would have tried EC had I one follie large enough, but my first cycle had that one follie and it was empty.
The clomid works to "boost" the ovaries so using it twice can be effective!
are they altering anything else ? a short protocol instead of Long for example ?
A lot of ladies have tried to lower FSH using Wheatgrass, and also DHEA works for some, both of which are worth reading up on.
The pills youve been popping probably wont have made a negative difference, but I am no expert, 
I have seen others using various alternative threapies, including some of the things you mention.
I am sorry you had an eptopic too and I know you are very concenernd about it happening again, have you mentioned this to the clinic 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Hydrosalphinx -
CLICK HERE

Multiple Cycles, FSH Issues & Slow Responders~
CLICK HERE

Poor responders - subject to new threads
CLICK HERE

ICSI Follow up ~ Questions use the ones that apply
CLICK HERE

Complimentary threapies ~
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time.
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss 
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~ A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies.

CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, Sorry if this sound abit thick but I am unsure why they would use Clomid for IVF. I always thought clomid was used to boost natural ovulation and that it wasn't designed to produce loads of follicles.

I am sure that someone will come along with alot more info but if it is your only go on the NHS I would certainly be asking if there could look at using other drugs.

Dont be afraid to ask the questions hon.

In terms of trying naturally only you can answer that one hon. I personally would probably go for it - it would be wonderful to get a natural BFP and as you have had a previous ectopic they would monitor you very closely - having had an ectopic I know they aren't pleasant and it is a risk but I would always wonder if it were me.

Take care

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate 
Clomid is used by clinics as I said in my earlier post to give the ovaries a boost, Ive had this twice now  
usually when on the ocp and short protocol

~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Babydee,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  I am sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled.  I can't help with any of your questions but just want to say good luck for the future.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi baby dee and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Im sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled and i wish you luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## Baby Dee (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you all for such support, and thanks dizzi for directing me to other useful areas of the website, I def think i will be using FF a lot over the next few months!  Since the scan and my last post I have been up and down, but we have decided to try naturally and have got an ovulation kit for the first time! I have recently bought a Zita West book and she has put my mind at rest regarding the amount of pills, and she has really helped me see that a big factor is being relaxed which to be honest I have not been in the last few months, in fact I dont think I have truly healed since the ectopic, but it was only the tears from the scan that made me realise this.

Anyway, thanks again, i am now going to get involved with FF, learn the lingo! and find a buddy.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

theres plenty of Buddies here 

Also search Zita and you will find lots of members recomend her too 

Keep posting


----------



## Baby Dee (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi again,

Wow I am learning a lot, but would like some clarification if poss, what is DHEA? I have had a quick look but cant seem to understand what it does? I also have a concern regarding my FSH high level and with thyroid disease, as I have been on thyroxine for years and although I had a test done 6 weeks ago and It was fine since then I have had acupunture and I know from when i had acupuncture 2 years ago I was able to reduce the amount of thyroxine, so am thinking perhaps my levels are all out.  I am going to go for another test tomorrow but thought it would help if someone on FF knows anything, as these doctors just seem to talk another language!

Also I am day 12 now and am feeling really bad cramps, could this be me feeling ovulation? I dont usually but am wondering if the clomid can make this so.  Although its painfull it would be nice to know that the clomid did have some affect!  

Thanks again in advance, it really is good to know there is help out there that i can make sense of !


----------

